
“Scarfolk is a town in North West England that did not progress beyond 1979” - sjclemmy
http://www.scarfolk.blogspot.com/
======
mattkevan
Scarfolk is amazing - the design is so well done. The 'Discovering Scarfolk'
book is a thing of wonder [1].

Can I also recommend the first series of 'Look Around You' [2], for more 70s
British strangeness. Thanks ants. Thants.

[1] [http://www.amazon.co.uk/Discovering-Scarfolk-Richard-
Littler...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Discovering-Scarfolk-Richard-
Littler/dp/0091958482)

[2] [https://vimeo.com/62218296](https://vimeo.com/62218296)

~~~
ionised
I've lost count of the number of times I've watched through that first series.
So awesome.

------
paddyoloughlin
Some of my favourites:

Watch out! There's a politician about [1]

Whatever you do: DON'T [2]

Thought policy [3]

[1] [http://scarfolk.blogspot.it/2015/05/watch-out-theres-
politic...](http://scarfolk.blogspot.it/2015/05/watch-out-theres-politician-
about.html)

[2] [http://scarfolk.blogspot.it/2013/05/the-dont-campaign-and-
ka...](http://scarfolk.blogspot.it/2013/05/the-dont-campaign-and-
kak-1973.html)

[3] [http://scarfolk.blogspot.it/2015/08/thought-policy-
leaflet-1...](http://scarfolk.blogspot.it/2015/08/thought-policy-
leaflet-1976.html)

------
dang
The pop culture blog Dangerous Minds did a piece about this a while ago:
[http://dangerousminds.net/comments/welcome_to_scarfolk_the_m...](http://dangerousminds.net/comments/welcome_to_scarfolk_the_most_twisted_english_village_of_the_1970s).

~~~
metakermit
He he. This is sort of satire is so wonderfully British...

~~~
branchless
Like all good satire it's borne out of real life. The resentment for an
authority that regards common people with contempt seers through this.

------
codeulike
Please remember that 1 in 4 people make up nearly a third of the population.
For more information please reread

~~~
arethuza
If that wasn't your own thought you'll need to hand it in to the Council.

------
kintamanimatt
This is satire. Scarfolk is a fictional town.

~~~
russellallen
Dunno. I'm pretty sure I drove through it once. Pub was awful.

~~~
twic
I remember my mother used to take me on summer holidays to Scarfolk when i'd
been bad. It was quite a long drive up from Framley:

[http://www.framleyexaminer.com/pages/prop001](http://www.framleyexaminer.com/pages/prop001)

~~~
ljf
Framley Examiner is amazing, I remember properly laughing out loud in the
office when I first read the tech section of their site
www.framleyexaminer.com/museum/technology.html

------
GauntletWizard
This reads like a British version of Welcome to Night Vale.

~~~
clentaminator
Exactly what I was thinking :)

------
jimmcslim
Seems somewhat in the same vein as The Prisoner.

------
neotek
Anyone who enjoys this should absolutely watch This Is Jinsy[1], a British TV
show based on essentially the same lines. It's surreal, whimsical, lo-fi, and
utterly hilarious.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_is_Jinsy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/This_is_Jinsy)

------
huac
Very nice graphic design, though!

------
hckr1292
Hilarious

